

The Apollo Display Manager - dpetrov
http://lists.suckless.org/dev/1106/8766.html

======
Bud
I ran a BBS, email, and later, web services, on a stack of used Apollos I
bought from University Surplus, back in the day. They were stout and reliable
companions, and also helped heat my Iowa apartment very well in the winter. I
remember the Apollo Display Manager with fondness. I also remember lugging
around the 90-pound monitors for my Apollos...with somewhat less fondness!

------
gcb
can't find any video with end result.

~~~
edw
"Show me pictures or it didn't happen." ;)

